# Ford 4610SU Fluid?



## guyross

I bought a 1984 Ford 4610su last spring and serviced everything except the hydraulic fluid and filter. I have been pricing fluid and there is a broad spectrum in price. I didn't get a service manual with the tractor and haven't been able to find one to even know how much fluid is required. Is one fluid better that the other? I'm thinking of using a Baldwin filter. I would appreciate any advice. The lift works good. The only thing is like many it will leak down after the engine is shut down for a while. No leaks. Also can someone recommend a diesel motor oil. I used Rotella last year but can remember the viscosity.


----------



## Live Oak

Welcome to Tractor Forum guyross! 

Here is a link to some good information and specifications on your 4610SU:

http://digitalcommons.unl.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=2793&context=tractormuseumlit

I see you are an apparent victim of "tractor fluid sticker shock"? :lmao: The 4610SU called for Ford 134 tractor fluid which crosses over to New Holland M2C-134-D. 

You can buy much cheaper alternatives from a variety of sources, such as shell Donax TD (I will be using this on my next fluid change):

http://www.shellusserver.com/products/pdf/DonaxTD.pdf

Chevron 1000 THF is another good choice. 

https://www.cbest.chevron.com/generated/MSDS/PDS7675945.PDF

Exxon/Mobil Mobilfluid 424:

http://www.mobil.com/USA-English/Lubes/PDS/GLXXENCVLMOMobilfluid_424.asp

Other alternatives are tractor fluids sold by Tractor Supply Center (TSC), Walmart (Shell makes their fluid) (I used it in my Kubota L245 without issue).

Non of the tractor manufacturers manufacture their own oils. They are manufacture for them by on of the major oil companies. 

Shop around and also check with your local petroleum products distributor for pricing and availability.

With respect to filters, Baldwin make good filters. I HIGHLY recommend you check with Tristan who has a forum section here on Tractor Forum for the Fleet Guard Filter Store. Fleet Guard makes the filters for many of the major tractor manufacturers and are very good filters. Either way you can't go wrong. Give Tristan a try. I bet Tristan can match or beat the price of any major brand filter. 

The 4610U originally called for SAE 30 HD diesel oil but 15W-40 is also an approved oil. Rotella T, Delo 400, pretty much any of the 15W-40 diesel rated oils will work fine. In fact I recently tried the Walmart brand 15W-40 in my wifes Cummins engine in the Dodge pickup and it has performed as good as any of the others I have used such as Rotella T, John Deere 15W-40 Plus 50, etc. 

If you have other diesel equipment, it is best to buy in bulk in the 55 gallon drums and use the same oils in all your equipment. Same applies for filters. I buy mine by the case. 

Anyhow, hope this answers your questions and gets you off the a good start! :cheers:


----------



## guyross

*Thanks*

Have you got any idea how much hydro fluid that 4610SU holds. It has just one remote on it. I'm pretty sure the crank case holds 8 quarts. My brother-inlaw uses Donax in his truck and tractor. I use to think he was just a know it all. He is smart I see.

Thanks for your help Guy


----------



## Live Oak

An not sure on the transmission oil fill capacity but there should be either a fill to level plug or dip stick somewhere. A tractor that size typical requires in the neighborhood of 10 gallons of trans. oil give or take. If you purchased 3, 5 gallon pails of fluid, that should cover your needs plus periodic top off for additonal hydraulic attachments.


----------



## guyross

*Dipstick*

I pulled the dipstick and the fluid looks clean and up to the proper level. Should I just leave it alone? The diptstick fits loose in it hole nearly like a o-ring or something is missing. The NH hydro filter looks faded and bent some. Thew only problem I have is the lift leaks down after its been up for a while with the engine shut down. Could the filter be restricting flow? Like I said the fluid looks clean and is at the proper level. Thanks again.


----------



## Live Oak

If you can find out when the trans. oil was last changed, that would be helpful in that if not more than 400 hours or so have been put on the oil, a new filter would surely not hurt. Otherwise it is usually best to change ALL the oils and filters on the tractor start fresh and establish a known maintenance baseline.


----------



## chrpmaster

Welcome to the Tractor Forum Guygross!

Randy has given you good information and advise regarding the hydro fluid. 

As far as the bleed down that is normal if the seals in the lift are worn. Eventually fluid will be forced past the seals if the pump isn't running to keep it pumped up.

Andy


----------



## guyross

*Good Advise*

Yes it is good advise. I should have joined a forum 20 years ago. Seals don't sound so bad. I'm sure it just geting to where there at.


----------

